# TPF Confessional



## mishele (Dec 18, 2012)

With the end of the world a few days away, I thought the members of TPF might have a few things that they would like to get off their chest. *Post your sins in this thread and all will be forgiven!! *(Hurry post before Friday!!)
I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha that is awesome.


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> With the end of the world a few days away, I thought the members of TPF might have a few things that they would like to get off their chest. *Post your sins in this thread and all will be forgiven!! *(Hurry post before Friday!!)
> I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.



I am sad now.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 18, 2012)

I enjoy watching threads blow up and the repercussion of them. This is probably not going to change even if I am forgiven =)


----------



## Overread (Dec 18, 2012)

As a member of the mod team I'd like to fully endorse this thread and note that all members who use this to confess will be free from any punishments no matter what (forum) crimes they confess to. 


I am, however, also duty bound to inform all members that the forum will be supporting the upcoming END OF THE WORLD event and that, as such, we will be forced to ban all members upon the end of the coming Friday (GMT). However due to staff cutbacks we will be unable to fully provide this service to its fullest extent. We will thus only be able to guarantee a ban for all members who advance themselves to the front of the ban schedule listings by confession in this thread. 
All other members might or might not get a ban.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

most of my sins involved naked pool/jacuzzi parties with friends,lots of alcohol, and deviant behavior better suited to ancient Roman times.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.

Yes, it is a long shot, but it doesn't cost me anything.
So, If you are female and I've been especially nice or complimentary, I want you.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 18, 2012)

I done selective coloring when i started out


----------



## camz (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought a Justin Bieber song on itunes.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 18, 2012)

I violated myself to thoughts of Misele... who is now a man..... im so confused now.... this was the wrong post to enter.....sits quietly for the end of the world.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a chronic masturbator.  When I don't have the camera in my hands, well....

What do you mean I'm not supposed to put my real sins in here, that this was supposed to be a sarcastic thread.  Why are you all running away?  Why do I have the need to shave my hands all of a sudden.  Wait, where'd everyone go?  Aaaawww...I cannot see...I'm blind...


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> With the end of the world a few days away, I thought the members of TPF might have a few things that they would like to get off their chest. *Post your sins in this thread and all will be forgiven!! *(Hurry post before Friday!!)
> I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.



Liar, no man would quote Georgia O'Keefe.


----------



## supraman215 (Dec 18, 2012)

Forgive me moderator for I have sinned, I have been absent from the form for 2 years. I repent


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2012)

runnah said:


> Liar, no man would quote Georgia O'Keefe.


Maybe that's all part of my ploy.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 18, 2012)

I f***ing HATE photography, and I only shoot so many damn weddings to pay for my hardcore drug and gambling habits!


----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> 
> Yes, it is a long shot, but it doesn't cost me anything.
> So, If you are female and I've been especially nice or complimentary, I want you.




Somehow I knew this LOL


----------



## supraman215 (Dec 18, 2012)

A Sign from ABOVE!


----------



## sm4him (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> 
> Yes, it is a long shot, but it doesn't cost me anything.
> So, If you are female and I've been especially nice or complimentary, I want you.



So what does that say if we're female and you have been rude and critical?? :lmao:

PLEASE NOTE: To my knowledge, Lew has NEVER been *publicly* rude or critical towards me...oblivious towards me, perhaps...wonder what that means?


----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

I only take jobs I really want to do  ....otherwise I tell clients I am booked.


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Liar, no man would quote Georgia O'Keefe.
> ...



You take a suspicious amount of flower photos...if it a ruse, well done _*sir*_, well done.


----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> ...



You are not in his age bracket.


----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> With the end of the world a few days away, I thought the members of TPF might have a few things that they would like to get off their chest. *Post your sins in this thread and all will be forgiven!! *(Hurry post before Friday!!)
> I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.




I will never look at you the same again.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 18, 2012)

You remember that recent $500-million+ Powerball drawing?  Yeah. I won that.
I didn't want to say anything, mostly because Sparky was so sure it was gonna be him, and I didn't want him to depress him with the truth.
Also, because I'd suddenly find out that you are all my fifth cousins, 48-times removed or something.

I know it says that some couple won, and a single guy...but I paid the couple a lot of money to ACT like they were the winners so nobody would realize it was really me.

Kind of a bummer that I only have till Friday to spend it now. I'd send some to all of you, but I don't think you'd get it in time.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> With the end of the world a few days away, I thought the members of TPF might have a few things that they would like to get off their chest. *Post your sins in this thread and all will be forgiven!! *(Hurry post before Friday!!)
> I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.



Really? Finally a man I would gladly sleep with... lol!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> ...



First of all my age bracket extends from the age of consent in whatever state I am in as far as necessary.
Second, take off that damned hat and I'll show you just how rude I can be, you B,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


(does that work for you? :lmao


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > With the end of the world a few days away, I thought the members of TPF might have a few things that they would like to get off their chest. *Post your sins in this thread and all will be forgiven!! *(Hurry post before Friday!!)
> ...



Something, something...gay side

I thought the Beatles song Michelle went Michelle, my belle...not mishele, with balls

Maybe mishele is a woman but she is confused because early in life her ovaries dropped and everyone assumed they were testicles...


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't like the Godfather.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



That is NOT a pretty visualization! lol!  (dreaming of my favorite photo of Mishele.... STEAMING HOT CHICKY there!)


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> You remember that recent $500-million+ Powerball drawing?  Yeah. I won that.
> 
> Kind of a bummer that I only have till Friday to spend it now. I'd send some to all of you, but I don't think you'd get it in time.



Just for grins and giggles, can we try it anyways?  I'll send you my address!


----------



## sm4him (Dec 18, 2012)

Mr_Mac said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > You remember that recent $500-million+ Powerball drawing?  Yeah. I won that.
> ...



Sure, send me your address and I'll get that check right in the mail to you.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

By the way, I'm actually a trained tufted capuchin who flings poo and trolls Internet forums.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mr_Mac said:


> By the way, I'm actually a trained tufted capuchin who flings poo and trolls Internet forums.




Uhhhh... that was obvious from day 1! Sooooo?  lol!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

Mr_Mac said:


> By the way, I'm actually a trained tufted capuchin who flings poo and trolls Internet forums.



Actually, I think I figured that out before.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay, not much of a confession, was it?

How's this...the bible says to treat your body like a temple of God, so, I'm building a mega-church!


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 18, 2012)

Your mother smells of elderberries.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 28991

I confess...I have been eagerly anticipating the Day of The Apocalypse so that I could score some smokin-hot deals on peoples' unwanted photo equipment...I have been combing thru the for-sale forum here, bookmarking pages and writing PM's to feeble-minded TPF'ers, trying to get them to sell me really awesome lenses at going-out-of-existence types of prices. I have been sending them the 7-day forecast as attached, as an inducement to them. So far, only Canon users have responded to my pitch.

Anyway...so far, all I have been able to scare up is a Canon 50/1.8 EF-II for $17.50, a $19 Canon 135 2.8 Soft Focus lens, and a couple of Canon L-series zooms at $100 each. My plan is to become the *World's Greatest Natural Light Photographer* by using the exquisite sunlight cast by the Apocalyptic Sun, and then to burn up within a few minutes' time. But I will have accomplished my goal!!!

Please forgive me for my sins!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mr_Mac said:


> Okay, not much of a confession, was it?
> 
> How's this...the bible says to treat your body like a temple of God, so, I'm building a mega-church!



Fine.. just avoid spandex!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 28991
> 
> I confess...I have been eagerly anticipating the Day of The Apocalypse so that I could score some smokin-hot deals on peoples' unwanted photo equipment...I have been combing thru the for-sale forum here, bookmarking pages and writing PM's to feeble-minded TPF'ers, trying to get them to sell me really awesome lenses at going-out-of-existence types of prices. I have been sending them the 7-day forecast as attached, as an inducement to them. So far, only Canon users have responded to my pitch.
> 
> ...



HEY NOW!!!!  I'm a Canon user and I resemble that remark! Hey!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.




If Mish is actually a guy, I'm ashamed and I'm not about to fess up to what I've done and thought for the past 20 months!  Ick!  :mrgreen:


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 18, 2012)

I like to photograph macros of women's arm pits. I find them.....attractive.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Mr_Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, not much of a confession, was it?
> ...



Once you go mega, spandex is all that will fit. (Or so I've heard  )


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go first, I'm actually a guy.
> ...



Two small sins,  no biggie


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> I like to photograph macros of women's arm pits. I find them.....attractive.




You too?   :shock:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> I like to photograph macros of women's arm pits. I find them.....attractive.



Now post some ...we want to see!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Two small sins,  no biggie




Another confession:  That's what she said....sniff sniff....ale:


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Fine.. just avoid spandex!



Oh...uh...


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2012)

I once used my niece's (well, my wife's niece's) Canon and kind of liked it. :blushing:


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I once used my niece's (well, my wife's niece's) Canon and kind of liked it. :blushing:



O...M....G..... Take another picture Snowbear so we can get another convert


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to admit I like Nikon users.  Can't we all just get along? Yes we...wait for it...Canon.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> I have to admit I like Nikon users.  Can't we all just get along? Yes we...wait for it...Canon.



I try to like Canon users, I really do.
It just doesn't work.
We are too different.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit I like Nikon users.  Can't we all just get along? Yes we...wait for it...Canon.
> ...



<insert generic "nikon is better than canon" statement here>  :mrgreen:


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

<retract Nikon is better than Canon statement and replace it with Ipad is better than both?>


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 18, 2012)

I have nothing to confess.  You people already know how ****ed up I am.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

Not the whole extent.  Please share more good sir!  My next confession is I have a thing for British comedy (is that even considered a sin).


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.





Apparently, I'm gay.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 18, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Not the whole extent.  Please share more good sir!  My next confession is I have a thing for British comedy (is that even considered a sin).



Not by me it isn't.  Over the last couple years I've been slowly turning into an Anglophile.  I'm ready to move but my wallet is not.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

Next confession is my favorite British comedy shows ("Are You Being Served?", "Waiting for God", "Keeping Up Appearances", "Last of the Summer Wine", "The IT Crowd", "Little Britain (all of them)", "Come Fly With Me", "Flying Circus", and "The Frost Report")


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks man!  I miss that show.  I really need to get it on DVD.


----------



## invisible (Dec 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I confess...I have been eagerly anticipating the Day of The Apocalypse so that I could score some smokin-hot deals on peoples' unwanted photo equipment...I have been combing thru the for-sale forum here, bookmarking pages and writing PM's to feeble-minded TPF'ers, trying to get them to sell me really awesome lenses at going-out-of-existence types of prices. I have been sending them the 7-day forecast as attached, as an inducement to them. *So far, only Canon users have responded to my pitch.*


Which only makes sense, as Nikon gear is built to withstand apocalypse. So, you've been duped  by Canon users, no less.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Thanks man!  I miss that show.  I really need to get it on DVD.



they left out my favorite one from the episode where she finds a mumified cat in her wall. 
"i have a ***** of great antiquity i need you to look at"


----------



## dewey (Dec 18, 2012)

... it involved a McRib, a case of Blue Moon, christmas lights, and a Squirrel.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go first, I'm actually a guy. I enjoy pretending to be a girl on internet forums. I get my kicks out of it.
> ...



That's OK.. I have been accused of being a lesbian several times....


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> 
> Yes, it is a long shot, but it doesn't cost me anything.
> So, If you are female and I've been especially nice or complimentary, I want you.



You know this is pretty disappointing.
Six people liked this comment but no one has yet asked me my zip code or told me theirs.

(without any insult intended, no guys need apply)


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> ...


How you doin?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> ...



I would be more than happy to forward your information to my ex-wife!!!! 

Naahhhh... I like you too much for that, forget it!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You know this is pretty disappointing.
> ...


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2012)

17555


----------



## invisible (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> 17555


If you weren't a guy, I would've called that number already.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

invisible said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > 17555
> ...




You would have gotten an error tone, that's a zip code.


----------



## invisible (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


I see ten digits there.

Then again, I'm wearing my beer goggles.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 18, 2012)

I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

invisible said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > invisible said:
> ...



No wonder you guys never get laid.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 18, 2012)

I want a Koala Bear!!!


----------



## KenC (Dec 18, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I want a Koala Bear!!!



Given the general tone of this thread, I think you'd better explain why you want one.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I want a Koala Bear!!!



OK, this is my last comment.

I do find it a little odd, shall we say, that I am talking about the possibility of sex with female TPFers and all Rotanimod can think about is wanting a Koala Bear.

Besides being a bit perverse, although they are cuddly, isn't that illegal?

and what do you give them for breakfast the next morning?

assuming they stay the entire night.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I had to break all the cyber sexual tension somehow. What better way than screaming out something completely irrelevant, but also relatable. I mean who doesn't want a cute, cuddly koala


----------



## invisible (Dec 18, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I mean who doesn't want a cute, cuddly koala


Indeed. It looks like The_Traveler is... weird.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 18, 2012)

My sin (if you can call it a sin) is that I am preparing to photograph "The End". Hopefully in a few thousand years when the surviving organisms transform into some sort of human life form they will find my camera and CFC's and have the knowledge to look at what I left them and say WTF were these people thinking.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that the reason I am more pleasant to the female posters than the male is in the vain hope that we are ever in the same zipcode, they will go to bed with me.
> ...



Sorry Lew, I'm a Canon girl and I have postal code with letters and numbers, it's simply not meant to be, star crossed lovers is our fate *sigh*


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a "big shot" engineer for one of the largest engineering firms in the world, but I have a secret.

I often wear dirty clothes because I'm a rather lowly person. However... on the days I wear clothes fresh out of the dryer, I make sure to stand close to people at work so they can smell my clean clothes. I'm small like that.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 18, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > I want a Koala Bear!!!
> ...



Eucalyptus.


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2012)

Usayit....  Usayit... usayit... usayit...


----------



## e.rose (Dec 18, 2012)

Girls poop.

And I have to poop right now.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 18, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Girls poop.
> 
> And I have to poop right now.



So middle aged ones do too?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Girls poop.
> 
> And I have to poop right now.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Prove it...



Be careful of what you ask, young grasshopper........


*BEWARE:  MAY BE OFFENSIVE TO SOME!  IT'S CERTAINLY DISGUSTING.*


----------



## e.rose (Dec 18, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Girls poop.
> ...



Yup. 



kundalini said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it...
> ...



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 18, 2012)

<3


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

That guy should really quit leaving his crap all over the place.

Which brings me to my next confession, I watched that twice.  I'm pretty sure that wasn't CGI.


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 18, 2012)

I regret only having 2 threesomes.

Wait...that's not really a confessional though.  Maybe we need a "Got any regrets" thread.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2012)

New confession:
Used to be, back in the day, when I was a young man, there was a saying along the lines of..... "If you don't/won't/can't <fill in the blank> , you ain't got no hair on your balls.

I haven't had hair on my balls for years....... and I like it!  So does she.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

Confession 610.A - I haven't punished my evil liver enough.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 19, 2012)

Pallycow said:


> I regret only having 2 threesomes.
> 
> Wait...that's not really a confessional though.  Maybe we need a "Got any regrets" thread.




Well, that's better than having only 3 twosomes I guess


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

Another comment for the win!  Yay Tuffy!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had 20,005 onesomes.

What do you mean I'm only trying to capitalize and build upon the comical posts and not doing a good job at it?  A confession is a confession is it not?


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a cannon rebel. but I am going back to work as a hairstylist so I can support my new photography habit first thing I am going to buy.......haven't a clue most likely a better body then real glass. seems a shame to put a good lens on a rebel.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 19, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> I have a cannon rebel. but I am going back to work as a hairstylist so I can support my new photography habit first thing I am going to buy.......haven't a clue most likely a better body then real glass. seems a shame to put a good lens on a rebel.



Flash. I could take some amazing photos with a flash, a kit lens, and a 300D.

Derp.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 19, 2012)

I think it is great that you are actually a woman pretending to be a man pretending to be a woman on TPF. Of course, I may only be pretending to think it is great . . .


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not a rabbit.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2012)

:shock: What????



PixelRabbit said:


> I'm not a rabbit.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 19, 2012)

most things out of my mouth don't snds good  they mostly sound sarcastic.


----------



## mishele (Dec 19, 2012)

Alright, I am a female.
I'm also a compulsive liar. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> Alright, I am a female.
> I'm also a compulsive liar. :mrgreen:





yeah, sure..   and I didn't really shoot a man in Reno


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 19, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> pic_chick said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cannon rebel. but I am going back to work as a hairstylist so I can support my new photography habit first thing I am going to buy.......haven't a clue most likely a better body then real glass. seems a shame to put a good lens on a rebel.
> ...



Got a flash now But I like taking street photos at night and want something with better low light higher iso. I live in New Orleans so the night life is where it is at. I also keep getting asked to take concert photos by bands and would like to expect but the rebel is so limited in low light.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm into good music and a long time ago i bought a Bon Jovi and Oasis CD


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually *cannot stand Coldplay*. To me, their music all seems equally whiny and "the same". You know, like the music that Sting made/makes/will continue to make until the end of time; basically, always the same song, over and over.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 19, 2012)

I confess that I am behind all of the crotch shot and naked selfy tags that appear on nearly every TPF screen.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I actually *cannot stand Coldplay*. To me, their music all seems equally whiny and "the same". You know, like the music that Sting made/makes/will continue to make until the end of time; basically, always the same song, over and over.



Coldplay are crap


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG just found a Huey Lewis at the bottom of the pile :scratch: but i found a cool one Blood sweat and tears :hippie:


----------



## mishele (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate Christmas music....lol It makes me feel violent.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, we're actually doing TRUE confessions now?

Okay, the truth:
I think Angry Birds is possibly one of the dumbest games ever invented. And I Cannot. Stop. Playing. it!!  Even while I'm playing it, I'm thinking about what a stupid waste of time it is.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2012)

I confess that I only voted so that when people whined about it, I could ask them if they voted and then if they didn't I could go off on them and tell them to shut up.


----------



## Overread (Dec 19, 2012)

I confess that I'm too much of a packrat when it comes to packing 


Seriously I can never get everything that I think I should take into the bags I'm going to take; and then even when I have got the bags packed I end up having to take stuff out because they end up weighing half a tonne.


----------



## IceCanAm (Dec 19, 2012)

Calm down......If the Mayans were good at predicting the future,  there would still be Mayans..


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Oh, we're actually doing TRUE confessions now?
> 
> Okay, the truth:
> I think Angry Birds is possibly one of the dumbest games ever invented. And I Cannot. Stop. Playing. it!!  Even while I'm playing it, I'm thinking about what a stupid waste of time it is.



I feel the same way about "Simpson's: Tapped Out"


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 19, 2012)

Pallycow said:


> I regret only having 2 threesomes.
> 
> Wait...that's not really a confessional though.  Maybe we need a "Got any regrets" thread.



Me too, the difference is that I was awake for both of mine.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> Alright, I am a female.
> *I'm also a compulsive liar.* :mrgreen:



GOOD! Now tell me you don't love me! Tell me I am not a hunk! Tell me I am not the best you ever had! I won't believe you! lol!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

IceCanAm said:


> Calm down......If the Mayans were good at predicting the future,  there would still be Mayans..



Wait.  What?  There are not still Mayans around?  I thought it was the full-blooded Aztecs that disappeared.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

I confess that I thought about mishele once last night and twice this morning.  All three times I was fully clothed and so nothing dirty about it.  I was just thinking she/he would have really enjoyed coming along with me on my walk to take winter photos.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 19, 2012)

I like (some) disco.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm into death metal but I have to confess, I really enjoy:


----------



## jake337 (Dec 19, 2012)

Some of the replies in this thread are grosser than a tobacco chewing hamster........






​I admit I do chew at work though.......


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 19, 2012)

Well you were right about disgusting. I can't beleive you posted that???


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> Alright, I am a female.
> I'm also a compulsive liar. :mrgreen:



THANK GAWD!   Here I was worrying about having to reno the house and cumpletely switch out my wardrobe.

I guess I AM straight.  Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## mishele (Dec 19, 2012)

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, I am a female.
> ...



How do you know when I'm telling the truth?


----------



## Mully (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys can go back to drooling again...but they will never be 100% sure


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> How do you know when I'm telling the truth?


I don't need the truth.  All I need is for you to ................


----------



## IceCanAm (Dec 20, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> IceCanAm said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down......If the Mayans were good at predicting the future,  there would still be Mayans..
> ...



I just saw this,   Is 2012 the end of the world? Newly discovered Maya text says no - Mystic Politics 

I am afraid if there is going to be a end to our planet. it's going to be the man himself that will blow it up with all his war techniques.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Dec 20, 2012)

I like top find as nice quite corner, put in my headphones and listen to Celine Dion..... :blush2:


----------



## IceCanAm (Dec 20, 2012)

Since i am located between USA and Europe i want to say.   "Tomorrow is today in Australia. Apparently they survived...


----------



## spang1mw (Dec 20, 2012)

IceCanAm said:


> Since i am located between USA and Europe i want to say.   "Tomorrow is today in Australia. Apparently they survived...



Nooooo it can't be....I just spent my life savings on the last remaining supply of Twinkies


----------



## IceCanAm (Dec 20, 2012)

spang1mw said:


> IceCanAm said:
> 
> 
> > Since i am located between USA and Europe i want to say.   "Tomorrow is today in Australia. Apparently they survived...
> ...



And i laughed at my uncle today, he said he was so happy flipping at Christmas shopping due to not have to pay the bill after tomorrow lol.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 20, 2012)

I have to confess..I use Perier Water in my bong. maybe I'm a yuppy.  changing name to old yuppy


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not wearing any pants right now.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

I"m not wearing any UNDERpants right now.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually... I am.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

...Or am I?


----------



## Overread (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I know which answer I believe!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 20, 2012)

oldhippy said:


> I have to confess..I use Perier Water in my bong. maybe I'm a yuppy. changing name to old yuppy



Try pouring the Perier into an ice tray, then after it is in a frozen state, throw the cubes in the bottom of said vessel.  Much smoother.   

Hmmm, is this a confession?


----------



## IByte (Dec 20, 2012)

.... I am the guy on Mishy's avatar :thumbsup:!!  Last but not least, my rump was displayed as "Post a Portrait of Yourself" ...but Mishy made me do it I swear!!!.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 21, 2012)

I've never played Warcraft nor want to.


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> I've never played Warcraft nor want to.



WARCRAFT 2 and WARCRAFT 3 are the best!

Forget World of Warcraft that is a -- bleh thing


----------



## KenC (Dec 21, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Hmmm, is this a confession?



If asked, always claim it's a hypothetical.


----------



## usayit (Dec 21, 2012)

A bit of me actually considered that today may be the end of the world....



ok... maybe just a couple brain cells...  but that's a lot for me.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 21, 2012)

usayit said:


> A bit of me actually considered that today may be the end of the world....
> 
> 
> 
> ok... maybe just a couple brain cells...  but that's a lot for me.



A bit of me actually kinda WANTED it to be...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 21, 2012)

sm4him said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of me actually considered that today may be the end of the world....
> ...



Yep.. No more taxes.. no more bad (weather, traffic, drivers, co-workers, advertising, etc... take your pic!) No more busting my butt at work... no more etc...etc...etc...   

lol!

Although according to some people's worldview... I would be in a VERY toasty place right now...


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> As a member of the mod team I'd like to fully endorse this thread and note that all members who use this to confess will be free from any punishments no matter what (forum) crimes they confess to.
> 
> 
> I am, however, also duty bound to inform all members that the forum will be supporting the upcoming END OF THE WORLD event and that, as such, we will be forced to ban all members upon the end of the coming Friday (GMT). However due to staff cutbacks we will be unable to fully provide this service to its fullest extent. We will thus only be able to guarantee a ban for all members who advance themselves to the front of the ban schedule listings by confession in this thread.
> All other members might or might not get a ban.



I regret to inform members that the administration is unable to provide the previously promised services due to an error which is beyond our control (the world has not actually ended). Rest assured we will be contacting our technical and legal departments and will do all in our power to resolve this issue. 

Until then you can keep an eye on the current end of the world status here Mayan Calendar Countdown/'End of the World' - Time since Dec 21, 2012 5:11 AM started in Oklahoma City where a countup is currently running.


----------



## usayit (Dec 21, 2012)

Boo!  Refund! haha.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 21, 2012)

sometimes I mix my morning cereal combining two or more into one bowl.  example:  Cheerios & Count Chocula or Fruit loops with Rice Krispies.  (Count Cheercula, Fruit krispies)


----------



## Mully (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^^^^^ Me too


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't eat breakfast. If I do it's a protein bar.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Dec 21, 2012)

Pure protein! The breakfast of champions!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 21, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Pure protein! The breakfast of champions!



I'm sure mishele didn't mean it that way


----------



## ronlane (Dec 21, 2012)

Come on, have we quit confessing just because the world hasn't ended yet today?

I confess that I didn't get up early to photograph the end of the world. But I did bring it with me to work just in case


----------



## KenC (Dec 21, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


> sometimes I mix my morning cereal combining two or more into one bowl.  example:  Cheerios & Count Chocula or Fruit loops with Rice Krispies.  (Count Cheercula, Fruit krispies)



I do too, but if one of them were Count Chocula I don't think I would admit it.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 21, 2012)

KenC said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes I mix my morning cereal combining two or more into one bowl.  example:  Cheerios & Count Chocula or Fruit loops with Rice Krispies.  (Count Cheercula, Fruit krispies)
> ...



This is the place for coming clean and full disclosure.    I'm not proud of it; but I admit to doing it


----------



## IByte (Dec 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> I don't eat breakfast. If I do it's a protein bar.



4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, chicken and spinach....w/cheese.


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

^^lol Is that it?!


----------



## IByte (Dec 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> ^^lol Is that it?!



Lol that's just meal 1, remember 2800 calories Mish,Mish


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

Crazy!!


----------



## IByte (Dec 21, 2012)

Nope, good for those muscles to grow.   should see what i eat for lunch


----------



## KenC (Dec 21, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Tuffythepug said:
> ...



I get my chocolate fixes later in the day, often from several different sources.  I've gone crazy over the dark chocolate M&M's since they came out a few years ago.


----------



## runnah (Dec 25, 2012)

In the span of two weeks of vacation I have amassed 2,000 extra Xbox achievements points, a thick robust beard and probably 5 extra pounds. Haven't taken a single photo and feel great.

id post a photo my beard but I am afraid that the image would accidentally get any passing woman pregnant.


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2013)

I have become addicted to pop music remixes on songza. I feel so dirty.


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> I have become addicted to pop music remixes on songza. I feel so dirty.


Example please.....


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I have become addicted to pop music remixes on songza. I feel so dirty.
> ...



Britney Spears, Lady Gaga, Kesha, NikiMinja, Flo-Rida etc...

Massive Pop Hits: The Remixes - Songza


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2013)

For you....


----------



## ghache (Jan 16, 2013)

I slept with a midget girl once  oh god. is that a sin?


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2013)

See exactly that. It's so catchy that I can't help enjoying it.

I will make up for my indiscretion by finding some obscure Scandinavian folk metal.


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> See exactly that. It's so catchy that I can't help enjoying it.
> 
> I will make up for my indiscretion by finding some obscure Scandinavian folk metal.



I love me some house/club remixes!! I bookmarked that station...lol
Thanks


----------



## IByte (Jan 16, 2013)

mishele said:


> I love me some house/club remixes!! I bookmarked that station...lol
> Thanks



Ugh I created Unix, which soon will take over the world.  Sorry folks my bad.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 16, 2013)

I once almost made a confession on a forum.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 16, 2013)

mea culpa,
 mea culpa,
 mea maxima culpa.


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2013)

It's been at least 3 months since I last confessed my sins...
I bought a shirt that has neon pink in it! :er:


----------



## Overread (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the greater sin is that you've not shown us this new neon shirt


----------



## runnah (Apr 24, 2013)

I had impure thoughts about a certain English moderator.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish I had Brian Blessed's voice so I could screw with customers when they came in my office.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

I woke up after going home with a chick from the bar after a shoot.  Still had all my gear and my kidneys, so it was a good night.

When I called the cabbie I usually use around town, he asked where I was to which I replied "I dunno man, lemme find a piece of mail around here somewhere"

I dunno if that is really a confessional.  I guess it's bad.  but I look back on it as a great night.  lol.

oh...well here is a confessional part.  I didn't know her name.  So I recalled an episode of Seinfeld where he could not remember a chicks name.  I came up with a plan.  I was adding her to my cell phone and I asked "how do you spell your name again...so I get it right?"  

problem solved.


i'm a whore.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 24, 2013)

mishele said:


> It's been at least 3 months since I last confessed my sins...
> I bought a shirt that has neon pink in it! :er:



Cool! It will match my panties!


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 24, 2013)

I must admit, today I stapled a score on the right side.

With neon pink staples I stole from Mishele.


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> I woke up after going home with a chick from the bar after a shoot.  Still had all my gear and my kidneys, so it was a good night.
> 
> When I called the cabbie I usually use around town, he asked where I was to which I replied "I dunno man, lemme find a piece of mail around here somewhere"
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that you've done worse things. I believe you need to confess!


----------



## runnah (Apr 24, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> I woke up after going home with a chick from the bar after a shoot.  Still had all my gear and my kidneys, so it was a good night.
> 
> When I called the cabbie I usually use around town, he asked where I was to which I replied "I dunno man, lemme find a piece of mail around here somewhere"
> 
> ...



Is this bragging or confession?


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

runnah said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up after going home with a chick from the bar after a shoot.  Still had all my gear and my kidneys, so it was a good night.
> ...




bragging cause it was awesome. 

confession 'cause it's sooo bad.


well.. maybe.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2013)

I can never remember if it's cats or babies that always land on their feet, but anyways, I think I need a lawyer.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2013)

I once found my feet moving to a Disco beat. As soon as I realized what was happening I removed myself from the establishment..all true. 

I've never shared that.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 24, 2013)

I went to a high school where almost everyone said they hated disco (class of 81).  25-30 years later at a Thursday night Disco night club, everyone my age - give or take 10 years - were having the time of their lives dancing to none other than Donna Summer.  There are many that would not admit it publicly.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> I can never remember if it's cats or babies that always land on their feet, but anyways, I think I need a lawyer.



Sweet Jesus, that was funny...


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> I went to a high school where almost everyone said they hated disco (class of 81).  25-30 years later at a Thursday night Disco night club, everyone my age - give or take 10 years - where having the time of their lives dancing to none other than Donna Summer.  There are many that would not admit it publicly.



I met Donna Summer...tried to pick her up...true story.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a high school where almost everyone said they hated disco (class of 81).  25-30 years later at a Thursday night Disco night club, everyone my age - give or take 10 years - where having the time of their lives dancing to none other than Donna Summer.  There are many that would not admit it publicly.
> ...




So. . .. you did the hustle?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2013)

I tried. Was on land no longer than 5 minutes after 8 days at sea. Some 9' tall guy with a body like king Kong had the nerve to interrupt me.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 24, 2013)

I like watching romantic comedies. I will deny it to the death in person.

In my defense, I don't like Duck Dynasty, which is the ultimate sin.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 24, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a high school where almost everyone said they hated disco (class of 81).  25-30 years later at a Thursday night Disco night club, everyone my age - give or take 10 years - where having the time of their lives dancing to none other than Donna Summer.  There are many that would not admit it publicly.
> ...



Oh you must confess more!  What happened?  Did she Ring Your Bell?  Was she a Bad Girl?


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 25, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I tried. Was on land no longer than 5 minutes after 8 days at sea. Some 9' tall guy with a body like king Kong had the nerve to interrupt me.



Nothing like a King Kong sized C-blocker :x


----------

